# 11 rats needing new homes - Michigan



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi everyone! We have recently rescued a female rattie who had given birth to 14 healthy pups! They are only 5 days old today, but I want to get some homes lined up for them so when they are ready to leave, they will have a loving home to go to when they are ready to leave their mom.

I don't know how many females/males they are just yet, but I will be checking them later today for genders and will post them here. Momma Maybell is a light grey with a white under belly. 

We will be keeping 2 baby boys and already have a home home lined up for another pair of boys, but will need to find the rest of the babies, plus momma a good home. The mom is approximately 8 months old, but we don't know exactly since she was a rescue. 

We would possibly be able to meet about an hour away from where we live to deliver them, but it would have to be on weekends. They will be a week old on June 1st, so won't be ready for a while. 

But please let me know if you would be willing to take in some babies. Let me know which genders you are looking for and I will hopefully soon have that answer for you.







Pictures to come!
I am located near Waterford/Highland/Milford, Michigan.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok, so we have 8 boys and 6 girls. 6 boys need a home, and all 6 girls, plus momma needs a home too.
The first picture is of the girlies and the second picture is of the boys.


----------



## vrswesley (Jun 13, 2014)

Im interested in two of one sex. probably girls but id kkinda like to meet them if i can first... any chance youd meet me half way? I live near Lansing. (Haslett)

violet


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I am getting 2 males in a couple days. There are some rats in a rescue but I am open. Just curious if you got them all adopted out or not.


----------



## Crittermom (Aug 12, 2014)

I know this is old but are you still looking for homes? I live pretty close to you!


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Are these still available? I'm about 4.5 hours away but I'd be willing to make the trip


----------

